# Drawer Lock Joint Router Bit



## Russ G (17 Apr 2018)

Afternoon,

I’ve purchased a router lock joint bit from rutlands but they don’t give any instructions. I’ve tried looking online but the bits aren’t the same and when I try to follow it still doesn’t work. Has anyone purchased the Tornado drawer and closet set and have you manged to set it up. Does anyone know of a setup block for this router bit. Please help and save the environment as I’ve used so much scrap wood and can’t get it. Rutlands can’t help with any instructions. Thanks I’m advance. Russ


----------



## sunnybob (17 Apr 2018)

I think youre using the wrong search phrase.
Is this what you have? Theres lots on utube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbJszKq ... 20Hardware


----------



## Seiken (17 Apr 2018)

The Wealden Tool site has a setup method, go to the site and search for Drawer Corner Lock Cutter. I've got the Tornado cutter and managed to set it up.


----------



## Russ G (17 Apr 2018)

Thanks pal,

I will have a look at it and see if I can set it up. Was yours the one in the set?

Have you made a block template for it and would you like to send me a copy of it if I were to pay?


----------



## Seiken (17 Apr 2018)

It was part of a six cutter set I bought for the panel raising and door frame cutters. I just looked and cannot find the test pieces I made, to be honest after a couple of 
drawers I went back to the dovetail jig.


----------



## Russ G (17 Apr 2018)

Thanks again,

I looked on the site at the instructions but they are for a different looking but than from that set. Do the instructions work even if a different bit?


----------



## Seiken (17 Apr 2018)

View attachment Drawer corner lock cutter.pdf


My bad, Wealden call this type a Drawer Corner Lock Cutter type A. Here is a pdf of their instructions.
I don't think this sheet is available on the Wealden site anymore.


----------



## Russ G (17 Apr 2018)

Thanks I’ll need to give it another try on my next day off... thanks for your help.


----------



## skelph (17 Apr 2018)

There's a review/instruction for this cutter on the Wealden site -
https://www.wealdentool.eu/reviews/weal ... re-cutter/

hth
skelph


----------



## Russ G (17 Apr 2018)

Thanks 

But that is not the same but as the Tornado set. Does it matter that they aren’t the same or should I just follow those instructions? Does it matter that I’m using 3/4 material and not 1/2 inch?

Thanks again to all for your help


----------



## Russ G (17 Apr 2018)

The one I’m using is as attached:

https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+power-too ... h=1-2-a=15°-s=1-4-rutlands+tr245#


----------



## skelph (17 Apr 2018)

Looks similar to mine - the Wealden cutter I have is this one - 
https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/On ... r_143.html

I haven't used it in the last few years since I retired but I remember having to do a bit of fiddling to get it spot on. I seem to remember marking the face of a board then running the board through face up and then flipping the board to run the other edge face down, cutting the two edges off to try fitting them together. If the board joint was flush the height of the cutter was spot on, if not adjust the height of the cutter until the joint is flush. Then I did the same with the board up against the fence, face out for one edge and face in for the other edge, again check for the joint being flush and if necessary adjust the fence position until it is.
If you are only doing a small job it's probably more trouble than it's worth but if you are doing a job with a lot of mitred long grain joints (column cladding for instance) then it is worth the time setting the cutter exactly. It's also worth keeping samples if doing a job that might be repeated using the same thickness material. If you can, keep a note of cutter height and projection from fence on the sample.

skelph


----------



## Seiken (17 Apr 2018)

Russ G":22inbygm said:


> The one I’m using is as attached:
> 
> https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+power-too ... h=1-2-a=15°-s=1-4-rutlands+tr245#



Thats the same form as the one I have from Rutlands except that mine is 2 inch diameter , 1/2 shaft. It matches the one in the pdf I attached, its not the mitre lock version.


----------



## Russ G (20 Apr 2018)

Thank you very much, I followed the pdf you sent and it took me about five minutes. I think I will send over to rutlands so they can copy it and send out.

Again thank you for your time


----------



## Seiken (22 Apr 2018)

Glad it worked for you, unfortunately Rutlands would have to rewrite the sheet otherwise they could run into copyright problems with Wealden.


----------



## skelph (30 Apr 2018)

This little video came up on the WGA site recently. It may be more helpful than written instructions for the set up of this bit.

```
https://www.wwgoa.com/video/making-drawer-lock-joint-015588/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=A6134&vsoid=A6134
```
HTH
skelph


----------

